# My first classical music concert



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

For my birthday(Aug. 6th), I'd like to attend a classical music concert for the first time. I live in the Houston area and I need some suggestions. Also, I would also like to know what to expect in terms of etiquette and dress code.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sol Invictus said:


> For my birthday(Aug. 6th), I'd like to attend a classical music concert for the first time. I live in the Houston area and I need some suggestions. Also, I would also like to know what to expect in terms of etiquette and dress code.


Is the programme of that month already available so we can direct you in some sort of direction?


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Unfortunately the summer is kind of a dead period for classical music concerts. Most large ensembles are on break during the summer. I did a quick search and did find a concert in Houston on Aug. 12 of the Texas New Music Ensemble. 
http://tnme.org/event/annual-summer-concert-2017/

New music may not be to your tastes though. Unfortunately I didn't find anything else around that time. It looks like the Houston Symphony's first concert of the season isn't until Sept. 6.

As far as etiquette is concerned, I wouldn't worry to much about it. Just use common sense (don't make a lot of noise while they are performing, turn your phone off, etc) and follow what everyone else is doing. If there is a multi-movement work on the program, you generally wouldn't want to applaud between movements, but audiences often do anyways so I wouldn't worry too much about it. As far as dress is concerned, pretty much anything goes. You will probably see people in shorts and t-shirts and some people in formal wear. i generally wear my "Sunday best" for performances. (The new music ensemble concert I mentioned above is likely to be more casual I would guess however.)


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Hmmm, I guess I'll have to wait. I'm fine with that. In any case, I do appreciate it anyway SuperTonic.


----------

